# Show your Family Pictures!!



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ya know when someone will look at your dog/dogs and then look at you and they would never think of you with that breed of dog? Well that is the look and those are the comments I get all of the time! I thought it would be fun to see who's got what and show our family pictures!
I will start... here is our Christmas Family Picture.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't have any family pics with Snoopy but I have a pic with me and Snoopy,


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Ya know when someone will look at your dog/dogs and then look at you and they would never think of you with that breed of dog? Well that is the look and those are the comments I get all of the time! I thought it would be fun to see who's got what and show our family pictures!
> I will start... here is our Christmas Family Picture.



Great picture. What a happy looking family.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Otis - You are a very nice looking family. I don't know why people would think you'd never have an English Mastiff.. do they give any reason why?

I'm a big dog person and would never have guessed I'd have Teddie. I love the 60+ pound dogs! If they're over 100lbs thats even better! I don't come across to many people in person that think the same; even family. Having a little 15 pound dog makes me laugh inside, I love him no matter the size and he acts like a big dog at times so all is well. I need a picture with all of the other dogs, but it's hard enough to get them all sit still at the same time let alone me there too.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Here are my wife and I. We don't have any family portraits on the computer.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Teddie- my brother actually told me that he always thought I was a "purse dog" person- that couldn't be further from the truth. People see me as a girly- girl I guess and don't think I can handle all 200 pounds of dog- well that's what Otis will be- my other Mastiff brought comments like, "A little too much dog for you dontcha think" and "You could ride him, are you sure you can handle him" 
Obviously they don't know what big babies they are!
Ever notice how the little dogs think they are big and the big dogs think they are lap dogs- oh my the weight this boy puts on me already..
I Love Teddie's Face- another pathetic "I'm so abused" look! I love little dogs- they just aren't my first choice to own- If there was ever one in need I'd save em!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Teddie- my brother actually told me that he always thought I was a "purse dog" person- that couldn't be further from the truth. People see me as a girly- girl I guess and don't think I can handle all 200 pounds of dog- well that's what Otis will be- my other Mastiff brought comments like, "A little too much dog for you dontcha think" and "You could ride him, are you sure you can handle him"
> Obviously they don't know what big babies they are!
> Ever notice how the little dogs think they are big and the big dogs think they are lap dogs- oh my the weight this boy puts on me already..
> I Love Teddie's Face- another pathetic "I'm so abused" look! I love little dogs- they just aren't my first choice to own- If there was ever one in need I'd save em!!


Yep! I have four dogs, one foster and a total of about 220 pounds of dog in the house. My aunt,sister, and mother are the only other people in my close family that own dogs. So when people come over they go bug eyed and my grandfather just rolls his eyes now. I love walking two or three at a time; Buster,Teddie,Duncan and I always get weird looks because that's 135 lbs. I don't think I'll ever own another small dog, but Teddie is pretty perfect for me. He fell into my lap and with the 20 people willing to adopt him the first day I took him with me to an adoption I couldn't see any one else owning him, but me. Even though he's so little he's like a tiny body guard. lol. I have video of him running the back yard and keeping up with all of the big dogs; I really don't think he knows how much he weighs. He tries to take a dog any where from twice his size to 5 1/2 times his size to the ground. Yet if a puppy goes running after him he's in my lap in a split second.

Most of the big dogs I meet, street, adoption, friends, etc. are all bigger babies then any small dog I know.

*I Love Teddie's Face- another pathetic "I'm so abused" look! I love little dogs- they just aren't my first choice to own- If there was ever one in need I'd save em!!*
Lol, he plays that hand a lot! Being a rescue and coming in pretty bad shape, he's come a very long time. So sometimes I let him win, but i'm the smae way. Anything under 25 pounds is pretty small for me. So Ted is small enough.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

They pretty much always win, Don't they? So Unfair...


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooow, your mastiff is awesome.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are some of my pictures with the dogs, hubby is shy type. Asked me not to post his picture. =P Sorry guys.

I love this picture. This was when they were tiny puppies.









This was taken the night of their graduation from their puppy class.









This was their first picture with their new spikey collars.









This is just recently. I can no longer take pictures of myself with them without having one of them try to lick my face or kiss me. =)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, Murda! I hadn't realized how big your boys had gotten!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Dakota Spirit, I know. LOL! Look at Cain, he's almost taller than me when we're sitting.  I am only 5 ft but I am going to guess that Cain will be taller than me. They are only 9 months so there's more room to grow.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Mudra said:


> Dakota Spirit, I know. LOL! Look at Cain, he's almost taller than me when we're sitting.  I am only 5 ft but I am going to guess that Cain will be taller than me. They are only 9 months so there's more room to grow.


That's what shocked me ! I was still visualizing them as little pups. You can see the Able isn't quite as big - but he's still a large dog. Cain on the other hand is getting quite tall.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, what can I say. They EAT A LOT!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

People never think I would have or could handle a dog this size. But I handle it all. My hubby just plays with him but I do allt he hard work. I love seeing the owners with their dogs. My hubby never takes pics so this was the best one I have of them..


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LMH- glad I am not the only one that hears that- I am just like you- I do all of the work, my Fiance does all of the play- and of course I get to play alot, too! He is very handsome! How old is he?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, there are some big dogs in here

That is a wonderful family picture.

It seems I only have one picture of myself with at least one of the dogs. Riley thinks he can snuggle on the couch(who am I kidding, he knows he can).










And because none of my three can compete with these extra large dogs, here is a picture of my other 'big' guy.

He was four in this picture and I was introducing him to the trails for the first time. He is just a greenie, and is learning there is a world outside the arena.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I was the only one too-haha. You would think it would make these guys feel more manly to take care of such big dogs but no my husband leaves it all to me.And I hate when his friends are over and he braggs about our dog and how behaved he is-That is from my training,he had nothing to do with it-haha. My dog is two.Your dog is so adorable.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LMH-Mine does the same thing- takes all of the credit for my hard work! That's okay, I am very proud of the big boy Otis is becoming, and he knows who trained him to be a good boy..Ha Ha

Rough collies- your dogs are so adorable and so HAPPY! Yeah, looks like you NEED to bring your horse in on this size competition we got going on-Kameha wins for now- but lets go 'round in a few more months and see how Oits does then! ha Ha


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I only have pics of me with Cassie.

She was sick here and I was keeping her company.










Me and Cassie in the Restaurant the day we got her.










Me and Cassie in the restaurant a couple weeks ago.










I do have one of all six together though. From left to right: Cocoa, Pepper,Cassie, Cookie, Ginger, Sam.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

LMH, what kind of breed or breeds is your dog? Thats a big nice looking dog


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Smy dog-thanks, he is a Cane Corso.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Now I _really_ feel like odd *man* out. Durb's the only other guy I see actively involved. Geez.








(Ridik, Bubba, Tambi, Coco, Sioux)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, there is Rbark, RonE and one other person and I believe thats it.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

harrise said:


> Now I _really_ feel like odd *man* out. Durb's the only other guy I see actively involved. Geez.(Ridik, Bubba, Tambi, Coco, Sioux)


LOL quick go to the OT forum and add your name to the list of guys. It'll make the rest of the dudes feel better.LOL

http://www.dogforums.com/7-off-topic/20256-what-about-so-drives.html


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crappy picture but I can't find any good ones. OOPS! Why is that so small? OK, I will be trying that again.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

If you put the pic on microsoft paint, when you first paste the pic onto it it will have dotted lines around it and squares on the corners and then you click on the lower right hand corner and pull it out to make it bigger.


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's my family... the first pic is my immediate family... me, my husband, and of course, Bailey. The second picture is of me, my sister, and my dad, along with Bailey, my parents' two cats (Theo and Caleb) and their dog Sandi.  I apologize for the camera "evil eye" in the second picture.




















I never thought that I would own a little dog like Bailey... so I dunno if I myself am a little surprised, lol. But, she stole my heart, so there's nothing I can do


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Harrise your dogs are beautiful.
Inga-blow up that picture!LOL
The pom is so adorable.Sometimes I wish I had a small dog to carry.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow there are some huge dogs on here!!

OK here is Ozzy and me, I don't have any of my bf and me with Ozzy...
I don't think my choice of dog surprises anyone though if anything we match! My grandmother did tell me she was expecting to see me with a small fluffy white dog though so she was surprised.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

The first one is my husband and our kids, and the second one is myself and our kids... with LeRoy Jenkens.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Rough collies- your dogs are so adorable and so HAPPY! Yeah, looks like you NEED to bring your horse in on this size competition we got going on-Kameha wins for now- but lets go 'round in a few more months and see how Oits does then! ha Ha


Thank you! He definitely brightens up everyones day with his 'happy' attitude, which is exactly why I am working towards his CGC and on to be a Therapy dog, I think he would enjoy it. 

I just had to throw the horse in there. I don't think all of my dogs put together will weigh the same as Otis full grown. Lets see 64+50+20 ...yup not even close

Edited because I apparently can't spell


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> I just had to throw the horse in there. I don't think all of my dogs put together will weigh the same as Otis full grown. Lets see 64+50+20 ...yup not even close


Where does 125+91+83+64+4.5 come in? (367.5 that's a lot of dog, yeesh)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

yes, Harrise that is a lot of dog- and beautiful dogs I might add. Is there room in your house for you ?? Ha Ha I was thinking about getting another Mastiff, but I am afraid with all of the snoring there would be, I would be better off to sleep outside!!

Wow, everyone- beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Harrise- I see you have a Saint, great dogs aren't they?










This is Cali, she had to be PTS two years ago. Gotta love those droopy eyes!

Over 300 pounds would be one large canine


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never had a dog so docile, active, and just all around lovingly clingy. He's the easiest to train of the bunch. He's recently developed this protective streak where he has to go outside to the front yard to make sure everything is okey dokey. I wish he was short hair for the winter, his feet clog up something fierce. (Sorry to hear she's not around anymore.)


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, I miss her big goofy antics. You just described Cali to the T, she was exactly the same way. Very sweet, loving, but protective all the same. She became very ill quite suddenly on July 4th mid-morning. After she passed that afternoon I walked out to the barn to see her footprints in the paddocks. She had obviously done her morning 'barn check' that day, she never failed. You really can't ask for a more loyal, friendly, docile, loving dog.

I, personally, love the long haired Saints. But I can completely understand about their coats. Same thing goes with the Collies. They come walking in with little 'snow balls' stuck to their hair and in between their feet. What makes it hard is the love the snow and try to find the largest snow drifts possible to dive into


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Ha ha, there is Rbark, RonE and one other person and I believe thats it.


Wrong. Me too


----------



## Diamend (Oct 18, 2007)

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w206/diamend7/2323232327Ffp3B73Dwp3E23373D733A3D8.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w206/diamend7/2323232327Ffp3B3B3Dwp3E23373D733A3D.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w206/diamend7/2323232327Ffp3B73Dwp3E23373D733A3D8.jpg


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

My bad sammy!


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't have any pictures with me and both my dogs but here is one with me and Patrick.









Here is one of Duncan when he was about 7 months old (he is almost 9 now) with my legs which is sort of a picture of us together.









Both my dogs together weigh about 190-210 lbs. Duncan is losing weight (yeah because he was over weight!) and Patrick is still filling out so that is why the range. In November Duncan weighed 93lbs and in October Patrick weighed 100lbs.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's me and Kody









Here's me and Chance









Oh Oh! Car ride!! Everyone but Chance









Here's all of them- My Christmas card









Nobody could see me with a german shepherd. But the beagles are so me.. and Moose the mutt, mutts go with anyone in my opinion.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

4 dogs3cats I love that last one with all of the dogs together. That must have been quite an effort. 
This picture is not to good but I cannot find any I want to put on. It is a scan so I don't know if it will come through. It is only one of the dogs too. Oh well. 








meeting baby








a few of my old dogs together


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Inga said:


> That must have been quite an effort.
> QUOTE]
> 
> It was. Picture this: Petsmart- all 4 dogs in one tiny room. a bucket of treats, and one kazoo. Me and my friend were on either side of the dogs playing whack-a-mole when their butts kept popping up. Then the girl behind the camera blew into the kazoo and they all looked, and cocked their heads, Bailey didn't get the memo that said, "cock your head to our right.." haha


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Me and Ella.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

SammyDog said:


> Wrong. Me too


Ahem!!


----------

